# Luther: On Christian Liberty



## Hamalas (Oct 27, 2009)

I am taking a class right now where we have to write a 10-15 page paper on one of the assigned readings. I've chosen Martin Luther's book "On Christian Liberty" I've read it once before but was wondering if y'all knew of any good resources about the book. Particularly, do you know of any resources that deal with the specific historical context/impact that the book had? Also, for those of you who have read it, what did you think? I know of a couple of areas where I would disagree with Luther but I'd be interested to hear your thoughts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 28, 2009)




----------

